# Suit Vents?



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have several suits that are perfectly fine, but the jackets have closed vents. Acceptable… yes…no? I could possibly have them opened but I’m not sure. Leave them in the closet, or wear them in public?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I find suits without vents look very early 90s. They also tend to enlarge the perceived size of your butt.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Markh58 said:


> I have several suits that are perfectly fine, but the jackets have closed vents. Acceptable&#8230; yes&#8230;no? I could possibly have them opened but I'm not sure. Leave them in the closet, or wear them in public?


Are the vents non existent, sewn all the way up or are they sewn up at the bottom of the vent?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

You say you could "open them up"... Please clarify, do these jackets have vents that are sewn shut or are they ventless?

The ventless jacket is an abhorrence but I would certainly not mutilate it by trying to add vents.

tjs


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Blake...great minds!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

All of my suits are ventless as are most of my sport coats. I like the trim look it provides, but at the end of the day it's just a personal preference like so many things that get discussed here. Having said that I'm not sure where my opinion stands in the "trad" world as I don't fully embrace all of the aspects of that look. But I do like some of it. 

Cruiser


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Venting*

Given the limited number of changes a man can make in his clothes without looking silly, vents, like cuffs, bear more signification than they can bear. Practical considerations: double vents allow a man to put his hand in his trouser pocket without exposing his butt, and vents of any kind open gracefully when you're on a horse. On the other hand, only a few swells ride horses with jackets on -- except short denim jackets. And an axiom of American style is frankly I don't give a damn -- if I show my butt, among other things. Vent, single or double, or not. It's your style, and that too is an American axiom.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

perdido said:


> ...Vent, single or double, or not. It's your style, and that too is an American axiom.


I don't disagree with this perspective, but it is not helpful to the OP, who was looking for opinions on what looks best.

tjs


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I think a single vent looks best. I think more people prefer double vents. I am sure few men would prefer no vent except on garments that are traditionally made that way such as a Tux.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

The vents were originally closed when the suits were new. It appears that as with so many issues of fashion, it's left to personal taste. I relise that a ventless suit jacket is a bit dated, but sould an otherwise beautiful looking suit be left in the closet if it be ventless? I'd like to wear it, but I'd rather not be a laughing stock.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Markh58 said:


> The vents were originally closed when the suits were new. It appears that as with so many issues of fashion, it's left to personal taste. I relise that a ventless suit jacket is a bit dated, but sould an otherwise beautiful looking suit be left in the closet if it be ventless? I'd like to wear it, but I'd rather not be a laughing stock.


If the suit fits properly and looks good then who cares if it is vented. No one is going to care whether your jacket is vented or not. In fact most won't even notice.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

^^ I agree. If you otherwise like the suits, I suggest you wear them and enjoy them.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Always a surprise to me how suits in 30s films we're almost always ventless and often DB as well. But I'm not a fan of ventless. They are definitly not trad and I think they've tunrned into something vulgar seeing how they've become the go-to look at The Men's Wearhouse and other cheesey retailers.

Popular with an overall dress that includes tone one tone shirts (prefably wash and wear or in a solid color like red or black), K Cole duck bill shoes and a $10 haircut; this look is so vulgar it turns the stomach.

You'll also have some problems having a suit "opened up" No tailor can add double vents. I've never asked about adding a single vent.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

The problem with ventless suits is that if you have your hands in your pocket, your suit jacket will ride up and you will look like a buffoon with a big butt. A well done double vent generally looks better than a single vent, but costs more to make, and on an off the rack suit, usually looks like a shelf on the butt. Hence, most suits are single vent for good reason. This may have all started with horses years ago, but has had nothing to do with riding horses for some time. 

From the little I know, there is not enough fabric in a ventless suit, to "vent" it. So, until you can replace these ugly suits and jackets, keep your hands out of your pockets.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Venting Part 2*

So to get back on point, ventless suit jackets look terrific. . . on vintage clothes from the 40's. On anything more recent they look dated, which is what they are. What looks best is double-vented. However, even though this look came back as a sign of very high-end goods, which is where it had always been, it eventually replaced ventless in cheap suits. So we're back to trad, which some folk never left. Center vent looks best. As for hanging on to ventless jackets, if they're part of a truly great suit, go for it. For sports jackets that look never worked all that well, not even in its Hollywood heyday. Too stiff and formal for "sports."


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

tintin said:


> Popular with an overall dress that includes tone one tone shirts (prefably wash and wear or in a solid color like red or black), K Cole duck bill shoes and a $10 haircut; this look is so vulgar it turns the stomach.


Gee, I'm sorry you have such a weak stomach. Maybe you should see a doctor.

Here I am wearing a ventless jacket. My shirt is not a tone on tone nor is it red or black. While you can't see my shoes, be assured that they are a very conservative pair of captoe bals. Maybe the flower on the lapel is a little much, but it was put there a few minutes earlier by a beautiful young lady and I'm a sucker for a beautiful young lady. As for my haircut; well, I don't really know what to say. :icon_smile:

https://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0030aa8.gifhttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

Really, you should consult a doctor about your stomach.

Cruiser


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*Stomach Turn*



Cruiser said:


> Gee, I'm sorry you have such a weak stomach. Maybe you should see a doctor.
> 
> Here I am wearing a ventless jacket. My shirt is not a tone on tone nor is it red or black. While you can't see my shoes, be assured that they are a very conservative pair of captoe bals. Maybe the flower on the lapel is a little much, but it was put there a few minutes earlier by a beautiful young lady and I'm a sucker for a beautiful young lady. As for my haircut; well, I don't really know what to say. :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


Sorry you seem offended by tintin's response, but once again let it be noted that this is a forum dedicated to _*natural shoulder/Ivy League*_ clothing. While there are some variations, i.e. forward pleated trousers, spread collars, etc., there is nothing about a non-vented jacket that remotely fits here. There is some room for double vented, due to the Anglo influence, but ventless jackets have never been associated with the trad (as defined here) canon.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DixieTrad said:


> Sorry you seem offended by tintin's response, but once again let it be noted that this is a forum dedicated to _*natural shoulder/Ivy League*_ clothing. While there are some variations, i.e. forward pleated trousers, spread collars, etc., there is nothing about a non-vented jacket that remotely fits here.


Nah, I'm just having some fun with his somewhat over the top choice of words.

But really, "vulgar" and "turns the stomach". That's a little much. I dare say that the most trad jacket on the planet would look bad accessorized in the manner that he suggested, the same that a non-trad ventless jacket can look good if accessorized in a sensible manner. That was the only point I was making.

Cruiser


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I have 2 ventless jackets I bought prior to becoming "enlightened". I think they look fine. My military background taught me that my hands should only be in my pants pockets long enough to retrieve whatever I'm looking for, so I don't walk around with my hands in my pockets. Luckily for me, my rear end isn't so hideous that if someone catches a glance of it (covered with trousers of course), that they would gag. God forbid someone sees the seat of your trousers.

I know enough now not to buy more ventless jackets in the future, but I'll continue to wear the 2 I have.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

If you look at a number of Hollywood films from the mid 50's to early 60's, you will see natural shoulder, soft-roll 3b sack suits _without_ vents. Carry Grant's iconic suit from _North By Northwest_ is the most famous example of this. Before everybody gets in a tiff, I am well aware this is because Hollywood costume designers of the day simply preferred the "line" of a ventless jacket.

My main issue with ventless jackets is that they are fine if you spend most of the day standing-up or with your jacket off. Seated they tend to ride-up (no other direction for that material to go), and at the end of the day the back looks all creased from being constantly scrunched.

But if the suits look good on you (really the only thing that really matters with a suit), I wouldn't worry too much. If you have your heart set on strictly adhering to the most technical definition of trad on this forum, then the suits you're talking about probably won't cut it even after you add vents. Going to great lengths to transform a non-trad suit into a trad one isn't a very effective use of your money. I suggest you wear them and enjoy them. Save the money you'd spend on alterations and buy something else.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

What's up with the $10 haircut blast? Is going to a salon or stylist now recommended? I'll take the neighbourhood barbershop option, thank you.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Green3 said:


> What's up with the $10 haircut blast? Is going to a salon or stylist now recommended? I'll take the neighbourhood barbershop option, thank you.


My neighborhood barbershop charges $16. I usually give them $20 with the tip.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

DixieTrad said:


> Sorry you seem offended by tintin's response, but once again let it be noted that this is a forum dedicated to _*natural shoulder/Ivy League*_ clothing. While there are some variations, i.e. forward pleated trousers, spread collars, etc., there is nothing about a non-vented jacket that remotely fits here. There is some room for double vented, due to the Anglo influence, but ventless jackets have never been associated with the trad (as defined here) canon.


I agree. I think of ventless as a 10 year-old look and also Italian/French. Double vents is British, single vent is USA and single hook vent is USA TNSIL.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

KenCPollock said:


> I agree. I think of ventless as a 10 year-old look and also Italian/French. Double vents is British, single vent is USA and single hook vent is USA TNSIL.


I don't think he was trying to argue that ventless is part of the TNSIL canon. I believe the point was that the hyperbole in the post that started this whole tangent was a bit over the top ("makes my stomach turn," or something to that effect). In other words, let's keep things in perspective: all things being equal, I'll take my jackets with a single vent over no vent or double. That said, I can admire a well made ventless jacket. I'd take one any day over a cheap single or double vented jacket department store suit.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

KenCPollock said:


> I agree. I think of ventless as a 10 year-old look and also Italian/French. Double vents is British, single vent is USA and single hook vent is USA TNSIL.


TNSIL?

My Burberry DB blazer is ventless. Which makes me like it a bit less.


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

Grayland said:


> My military background taught me that my hands should only be in my pants pockets long enough to retrieve whatever I'm looking for, so I don't walk around with my hands in my pockets.


I would agree--one does not slouch around with one's hands in one's pockets unless one is retrieving something.

I was taught that jacket vents were numbered according to the size of the wearer's "trunk." Meaning guys with no butt should wear ventless jackets; guys with average sized butts can go with a single vent and those with larger protuberances astern need the double vents.

The point being that I don't think there should be any strict rules for this. The reason? Well, the same person who taught me about vents taught me that "suits" are charcoal, navy or black and ANY other color is suitable only for used car salesmen. Or pimps.

And that's pretty silly, eh?

Gentlemen, I suggest the answer to the vent question should be left to the individual's taste lest we find ourselves engaging in juvenile junior high school-style arguments about who's more Trad and who's been Trad-der longer and what is more Trad than that which isn't and such.

(BTW, welcome to page 2)


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

The Army did not convince me not to put my hands in my pockets when it is cold - only not to do it when there was someone of a higher rank around to correct my behavior.

I agree that vents are a matter of personal preference as are the number of buttons, cuffs, darts, and pleats. I think the only exception to having these details be just personal preference is with black or white tie. 

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Just in case...*



Markh58 said:


> I have several suits that are perfectly fine, but the jackets have closed vents. Acceptable&#8230; yes&#8230;no? I could possibly have them opened but I'm not sure. Leave them in the closet, or wear them in public?


This discussion has gone in the direction of vents versus no vents. Just in case Mark meant that the existing vents are literally sewn shut, I would add that I have experienced this only once. Our BB outlet had a beautiful 3-button herringbone sack that had its single vent sewn halfway shut. After some deliberation, I left it that way, as it seems to present a clean line with no flopping. I can still sit-and-stand or put my hand in my pocket (however briefly!) and not look ridiculous. BTW, this winter-weight garment was on sale on a March day for $100! Only problem, it is pilling after 3 years, and Mrs. Eye gets to trim it with a dog grooming shears as I go out the door. Bill


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm suprised at the number of positive comments side vents are getting on this thread. I have a couple of side vent jackets, so I'm not too orthodox myself. However, side vents really make me think of the 70's. If you look at 70's suits, I think you'll find they were pretty common.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zot! said:


> I'm suprised at the number of positive comments side vents are getting on this thread. I have a couple of side vent jackets, so I'm not too orthodox myself. However, side vents really make me think of the 70's. If you look at 70's suits, I think you'll find they were pretty common.


I think that after years of ready-mades with single vents, a double vent suggests to others that the wearer actually put thought into the _design _of their clothes, not just coordinating the components of an outfit.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> TNSIL?
> 
> My Burberry DB blazer is ventless. Which makes me like it a bit less.


Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> I think that after years of ready-mades with single vents, a double vent suggests to others that the wearer actually put thought into the _design _of their clothes, not just coordinating the components of an outfit.


I'll have to respectfully disagree for a couple of reasons. First, I don't think it "suggests" anything to others because very few people even pay attention to such things. I think this happens with any pursuit or interest. Folks who have an interest in something, be it clothes or whatever, forget that most of the people around them simply don't give the thought to the small nuances that they do. And for most people this is a small nuance.

Secondly, if you walk through the young men's section (read fashion forward) of a department store such as Macy's you will see that many of the jackets are double vented. For the most part these are inexpensive polyester jackets, often black in color or with fancy stripes, that certainly aren't destined to be worn by many folks that participate in this forum.

I think what others notice is how well your jacket fits and how it looks on you regardless of whether it has one, two, or no vents; and this can vary from individual to individual. A jacket with no vents can look better on one person than the exact same jacket with one or two vents on another person.

That's why I have some jackets with vents and some without. Some of the ones without vents originally had one or two but I had them closed because I thought it improved the way the jacket looks on me. At the end of the day I try to wear the clothes in whatever style looks best on ME, rather than try to wear a style just because it is someone else's preference and looks good on them. We are all individuals.

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I'll have to respectfully disagree for a couple of reasons. First, I don't think it "suggests" anything to others because very few people even pay attention to such things. I think this happens with any pursuit or interest. Folks who have an interest in something, be it clothes or whatever, forget that most of the people around them simply don't give the thought to the small nuances that they do. And for most people this is a small nuance.


Oh, I didn't say it _worked_... but for some people, double vents are a signal like working sleeve buttons.

Frankly, double vents work best for someone with a big butt.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Frankly, double vents work best for someone with a big butt.


I'm 5'9" and weigh 145 pounds. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I'm 5'9" and weigh 145 pounds. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Should we assume, then, that you have no butt? :icon_smile:

A lady friend insists that her husband does not have this problem, but his tuxedo pants are four inches too short because he had them hemmed with the coat on, and no one noticed that the waist had slid down.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Secondly, if you walk through the young men's section (read fashion forward) of a department store such as Macy's you will see that many of the jackets are double vented. For the most part these are inexpensive polyester jackets, often black in color or with fancy stripes, that certainly aren't destined to be worn by many folks that participate in this forum.


It's not just there. If you look at the "next rung up" stores like Nordstrom or Bloomingdales you'll find most of the suits they sell are that way. It's simply the style right now, which to me means it no longer signifies much added quality or workmanship.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Frankly, double vents work best for someone with a big butt.


In my case, I would agree. I'm pretty slim but have a bit of a booty from sprinting, squats, etc. I have to be careful buying single vents in that the vent sometimes spreads a bit. Not always, but enough times to make me wary of buying single-vented sportcoats off of e-bay or clothing forums.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

NoPleats said:


> I would agree--one does not slouch around with one's hands in one's pockets unless one is retrieving something.


I'm sorry, I cannot let this comment pass. Slouching around hands-in-pockets is the quintessence of trad! In fact, last year I noticed my 10-year-old son walking around with his hands in his pockets and I welled up and thought, "Oh, my son. I'm so proud of you!"

:icon_smile:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

perdido said:


> and vents of any kind open gracefully when you're on a horse. On the other hand, only a few swells ride horses with jackets on


They also open gracefully while riding your bike back and forth to class. (Classic beach cruiser with a bell).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Sartre said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot let this comment pass. Slouching around hands-in-pockets is the quintessence of trad! In fact, last year I noticed my 10-year-old son walking around with his hands in his pockets and I welled up and thought, "Oh, my son. I'm so proud of you!"
> 
> :icon_smile:


Some may even be so insouciant as to gad about with an unbuttoned jacket.

Here's a question. If one were to commit the unpardonable sin of allowing mortals to gaze upon one's shirt front, which type of venting appears most nonchalant?


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

Sartre said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot let this comment pass. Slouching around hands-in-pockets is the quintessence of trad!
> 
> :icon_smile:


Marines don't. But Marines don't use umbrellas, either. Hmmmmmmm... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

*abhorring vents*



Sartre said:


> You say you could "open them up"... Please clarify, do these jackets have vents that are sewn shut or are they ventless?
> 
> The ventless jacket is an abhorrence but I would certainly not mutilate it by trying to add vents.
> 
> tjs


Ventless was the vogue, esp. in country wear, in the 20's and 30's, I believe. As Flusser has shown us, ventless tends to crumple and look odd with hands in trouser pockets. Even so, it can be a classic, if not a pure trad, look in the right quarters. I agree that ventless coats from the 90's don't qualify.

If they're sewn, liberate them - at once!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I've stopped buying anything but single vents. Ventless, as one poster said previously, looks dated to me now. For double vents, although I like the look on some, it's not for me. First, it provides another opportunity to screw up the tailoring. I've had some double vented suits recently that no matter how many times I take them back, or to which tailor, they don't lay right. Maybe it's my body, maybe it's the original cut, maybe it's the fabric, but it's happened more times than I would call a fluke. Second, the double vent feels a little like "today's" fashion, and the suits I am buying these days are high enough quality that I hope to wear them for a few years beyond today's fashion. This is the same reason I don't look at three button suits anymore. 
[email protected]


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

It is with a certain reticence that I revisit this thread. I have been looking online for a definition of "hook vent". My google search took me to J Press ads from the 60s (on the Bulldog blog) and to this thread. Could somebody please tell me how a hook vent differs from non-hooks. While I greatly prefer single vents, maybe I am missing out on something that is quintessentially tnsil.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey P Hudson, you imbecile. It's discussed right here
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=73362

Next time look a bit harder before you make a total fool of yourself.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Get side vents, they look great and move nicely whilst walking.


----------



## maestrom (Nov 29, 2008)

*Trad*

I've always felt that single center vent is more trad, while double vents or side vents are more... uh... British?


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

maestrom said:


> I've always felt that single center vent is more trad, while double vents or side vents are more... uh... British?


I would agree with that. I have only had one suit with double vents and that was back in the 70's and they were not very common then.

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned a double breasted jacket and then that topic seemed to vanish.

I was under the impression that no vents being proper for a Tux that in addition that no vents is also the custom with DB jackets. Am I right or wrong? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Markh58 said:


> I have several suits that are perfectly fine, but the jackets have closed vents. Acceptable&#8230; yes&#8230;no? I could possibly have them opened but I'm not sure. Leave them in the closet, or wear them in public?


I only own and wear a few dozen suits, so I am far from an expert, but I own single vents, double vents, and ventless. I prefer a single vent, but I won't be held hostage by a perceived problem with the propriety of one over the other. I wear all, I look as good as someone as ugly as me can in all, and I'm very sure no one notices or cares - other than the wearer.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

How many dozen suits is "a few dozen"?


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> How many dozen suits is "a few dozen"?


At this point, roughly 2 1/2. I lost almost thirty pounds over the summer and my biggest suits couldn't be saved and went off to Goodwill to brighten someone's Christmas.

I really don't pay for a lot of suits, because we have manufacturers who give us suits, and occasionally a customer will return something we can't resell, and if it's close to my size, the tailors and I have a prompt appointment!

I'm loving the fact that retailers are getting clobbered, because our store is getting great suits at ridiculously low prices. I hope that doesn't sound sadistic:icon_smile:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

For the record I greatly prefer double vents over any other venting. 


Generally I think that ventless suits don't look good because the jacket isn't given enough skirt. Most of the ventless jackets I see tend to hug the seat way too tightly. They end up looking almost like a condom. I find this to be a matter of execution, however, and not necessarily inherent to the fact that the jacket is ventless. I'm sure I would like the look of a properly made SR-stly dinner jacket without vents if it were given a bit of skirt the whole way around. You just don't really see that to often IMO.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

"Most of the ventless jackets I see tend to hug the seat way too tightly. They end up looking almost like a condom."

I'm relatively inexperienced in this area (married, 4 kids) but I'm not sure that is how a condom is meant to be used.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> "Most of the ventless jackets I see tend to hug the seat way too tightly. They end up looking almost like a condom."
> 
> I'm relatively inexperienced in this area (married, 4 kids) but I'm not sure that is how a condom is meant to be used.:icon_smile_big:


HA! Neither am I. And that's my point entirely...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

The Louche said:


> For the record I greatly prefer double vents over any other venting.
> 
> Generally I think that ventless suits don't look good because the jacket isn't given enough skirt. Most of the ventless jackets I see tend to hug the seat way too tightly. They end up looking almost like a condom. I find this to be a matter of execution, however, and not necessarily inherent to the fact that the jacket is ventless. I'm sure I would like the look of a properly made SR-stly dinner jacket without vents if it were given a bit of skirt the whole way around. You just don't really see that to often IMO.


Well said, sir. I think it's a little more noticeable when a suit is too small if the jacket isn't vented, however, it looks just as bad to have a vented coat that is too small. Instead of just seeing the wearers curves, you get that classic, "parting-the-dead-sea" look as the wearers derrier spreads the vents apart and affords the aghast onlooker a view of the whole macabre scene:crazy:. Ugh.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Vents sewn shut? Sounds like they're still baste-stitched from when they were sold to you. As another poster said, liberate them at once!

Ventless, single vent, double vent -- I like all of them for different reasons. Double vents look a little better on me with RTW since I have a bit more of a, er, seat going on than most white guys. Single vents open up in the back if it's a slim fitting jacket. Ventless is pretty unforgiving most of the time. MTM or bespoke would probably solve both those problems.


----------



## maestrom (Nov 29, 2008)

Like I've always said: single vent in the center is the Trad way to go.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

maestrom said:


> Like I've always said: single vent in the center is the Trad way to go.


You should have said 'a hooked center vent'.:icon_smile:

If anyone needs a definition of that it is probably in Andy's CD and if not, Andy should update it and everyone should buy a new copy.

Note to Andy: I am trying to earn my cop of coffee here.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

maestrom said:


> Like I've always said: single vent in the center is the Trad way to go.


Not really at all. Maybe in the US but not in the UK


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

GBR said:


> Not really at all. Maybe in the US but not in the UK


Well, we _are_ talking about an American style here.


----------

